# Links to pictures



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I thought I would start this thread for those of us who are challenged when it comes to posting photos on HT :doh: 

I'll go first:

I have begun a folder for all my fiber stuff. We can thank Ravelry for that :rock: I have posted three of my projects on this Flickr site, I don't think you need to register but if you do it is free. The projects are; the Dreaded sweater, the Salish sweater that is almost finished but haven't touched in 13 years. This is the sweater I designed and knit for my ex, this is as far as I get before we divorced. It has sat in a cloth bag since then. One day I will finish it either for me or my son. I knit it with double strands of Lopi, it weighs a ton but will be so warm. The buttons were cut from deer antlers.

The other project is a WIP, it is one of the hats I am knitting for my friend's son. I using Brown Sheep worsted in Navy and white (school colors).

Here is the link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/marchie/

I forgot, there are also a few picture of my two newest spindles and a few of my cats. Hey, cats are fiber related!


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Is that Jack checking out your work on the Salish sweater? I'll bet he thinks it's beautful too! Wow!

Well tonight before we open the bottle of wine I'll see if Bob will help me load up some pics, that Flickr site seems to be popular - Photobucket takes forever to load.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

OK, here we go: http://s138.photobucket.com/albums/q244/liese_photos/ 

Well it's more pics than I thought would be there but enjoy anyway if you want to go past the first 4 which are of the loom, my sample and current scarf project. The rest is of our sheep, some of the goats, llama, etc.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Beautiful work, Marchwind.

Flickr is definitely the more popular photo site. The 'search everyone's photos' feature is addicting....I can spend hours finding inspiration for projects.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That Flickr site is what Yahoo now has since they closed their Yahoo pictures. It is very easy to use and it's free.

Liese I am so impressed with your weaving. I can't believe how nice and even your tension is.

Love the Jacob wanting to come up the stairs.

Yes that is Jack checking out the sweater. he is my son's cat. Named after Jack Sparrow the pirate because he likes to sit on shoulders. He was one of my rescues from the airport.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I added a few more pictures. Most are fiber related. But I have a rosemary plant on my kitchen windowsill that is in bloom. I have never had a rosemary bloom for me before and why it chose the coldest time of the year to do it is beyond me. It really is beautiful. Rosemary is my favorite herb but I have to bring them in for the winter.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

March, your rosemary is gorgeous! I have tons of houseplants, I think I will try adding rosemary and lavender to them, and see how we do. My begonias love it downstairs, cause it's coolish, I bet herbs would too..

I am in LOVE with your Salish sweater. I would give a lot to have the patience and skill to knit like that... Sigh.... It is spectacular. There is so much talent here it's amazing. 

Liese, your pictures are great, both of your animals and of your weaving.. My loom is currently drying yarns. Well, at least it's getting using for a fiber activity lol... (don't worry, the wood is protected)


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Marchie, Thanks for the compliments on my weaving, but I have to confess that I took that photo from the side with the better selvedge - for some reason the right side is not as even as the left even tho I try to match the same movements, so that is a skill that hasn't happened yet. That is Kira and her twins that love to visit on the porch, especially Mr. Darcy; sometimes he has curled up at the front door for a nap! But mostly he wants to check out the fleeces being dried out there - they confuse him I think...hmm, smells like a sheep, kinda looks like a sheep so where's the sheep? lol.

I'm keeping that warp for the next scarf, but I'm studying Chapter 7, Basic Twills first.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Funny,....photobucket is the only picture site that doesn't boot me the hell out!..... I can't hardly ever get to yahoo, period....I've been tryin to get to the loom place there...but having all sorts of problems....
One of the drawbacks to the boonies I guess....
I'll keep posting my pics to photobucket....for what it's worth....


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

oooops...forgot to include the link to my FIRST woven projects....still not sure if I like it (weaving) or not....jury still out....
But I gave the smaller earwarmer as a gifty at dirty santa the other day...and it went over well....
http://s180.photobucket.com/albums/x180/Flwrbrd/?action=view&current=alpacafarm001.jpg


----------



## lacyj (May 14, 2002)

Marchwind, is that a metal drop spindle? How would you compare the larger to smaller sized one? Are they about the same weight?


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Thanks, everyone for posting the pics. It's great to see what you all are doing, and Liese, I loved seeing all your animals. I'm also so impressed with your first weaving--most people don't generally start with a floor loom! Do you ever sleep? March, that Salish sweater is spectacular--your ex really missed out on something good--ha, ha!'
FWIW, rosemaries like cooler temps inside. Just don't let them dry out, or they're dead. And they do like a shower every month or so--seems to keep powdery mildew at bay. March, yours is beautiful. I have one blooming now; most of mine tend to bloom in late winter, early spring.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Flwbrd what very interesting weavings. What sort of feathers are those? Did you spin them into the yarn? How creative.

Katherine, Ive had one Rosemary plant for probably 10 years. I keep them on my kitchen windowsill in the winter, its the sunny window in the house. But this is the first time I have had one bloom, ever. I bought this one this past summer at Trader Joe's. Thank you for the tips on keeping it going.


Do you know anything about Lavender? I have one I bought also at TJ's, it bloomed this summer but isn't looking very happy about being inside.

Flwbrd your problems could be in a virus program. If you have one on your computer you may want to turn it off until after you are finished visiting those sites. Just a thought.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Cool weaving Flwbrd.

Katherine, I sleep way too much - anything less than 9 hrs is sleep deprivation for me! Which means going to bed at 9 to be up at 5. And you guys thought 9-5 was a work schedule! LOL Anyway, thanks for the compliments - but this loom is very easy to use and Deb Chandler's book has been great - easy to understand and a low key approach. This afternoon I'm going to start my next piece using twill - now I'm commited!

Come on Oceanrose, how 'bout you get that drying rack warped up and join me?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Lacy I didn't mean to ignore your question. Yes, that is a brass spindle, it is very small. I got it because I always wanted a Taki (sp) spindle for spinning cotton or similar fibers. I haven't tried it yet though.

I finally got my last spindle in the mail yesterday. I like the spindle, it is big and fairly heavy but it spins very nicely. Unfortunately I had to give the sell a bad rating due to the fact it too over two week for me to get it and I paid the same day I won the spindle. She did toss in a few free stitch markers and a tiny nob of wool. I ordered things from much father away from where she was from and I got them in a few days a week at the most. In todays world it shouldn't take that long. My fleeces from the west coast got here the day after the Thanksgiving holiday so what was her excuse :grump: Thanks for letting me rant, sorry.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

March....I'm on AOL...and I believe it IS a freakin virus! lol
It's notorious for not liking anything other than aol...yahoo and hotmail included.....PLUS, I'm on dialup with uninsulated phone lines....it sucks when it rains...which it is today....so for the most part I just don't go to those places.....that's the 'life in the boonies' part......makes uploading pics a drag though....

March...NO FEATHERS in those weavings....it's all 100% alpaca....I wove in locks...as well as yarns.....all those colors came from the same animal......I saw a similar weaving at the alpaca show...took one look and thought to myself..."I can do that".....lol.....Although, I do have 5 parrots....so I'm sure a feather or 2 DOES make it into the yarns from time to time....lol

Too damn bad the pup got hold of them....cause I'm not sure there will be any more....yet...at least not alpaca....there was SUCH a lot of waste of my hardspun yarns....and the amount of locks used...could have spun up another skein....it was soft and interesting, though....you never know unless you try.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ahhhhh, those are the ones the dog got hold of, bummer. I have to go back and look at those pictures. I swear that it looked like feathers, maybe it was the angle of my laptop screen.

So was that headband/earwarmer stretchy? I don't think of weaving as being very forgiving, like knitting is.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

No...it's not stretchy....it IS soft...and it fits like a headband....the big one is a neck warmer thingy....once again...woven.
I don't knit...and I don't crochet....I got the loom at a yard sale and I'm just exploring it as a new medium for my yarns....I just think I'll NOT use alpaca for a while....it was wasteful of my yarns.
I have LOTS of churro to spin up ...I see denim rugs in the future....I think I'll try that as a way to use up all these huge piles of jeans I have that I just can't seem to throw out....'I'll use this someday'....syndrome....so maybe that time has come finally.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

"PLUS, I'm on dialup with uninsulated phone lines....it sucks when it rains...which it is today...."

Flwbrd, I really had to laugh at this statement because that's us exactly. We've gone through 3 phone companies since we moved to the boonies, same repair guy. We call every few months; he comes out, fiddles around, and says there's not much he can do. The companies won't lay new cable or whatever it takes when there are so few customers (would cost $250,000 to bring us DSL.) The last time we called was when we couldn't get on-line because of FOG, not even rain! I will say that he did do something because since then we're getting higher speeds (still very slow) , it does boot up in rain, and there's no hum in the phone line. Just wait a month or so.... I'm at my parents' now and loving their high speed connection


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I wish I had options....only 1 phone company here...it used to be Alltel, now Windsong....and when they ran new lines thru here and finally got off party lines about 20 years ago...they decided to empty out warehouses....obsolete materials before they even laid them in the ground...sheesh....
I've tried other service providers.....other than aol....and they were just as bad, if not worse to get to/on.....and all my chat friends meet in Garden Chat on aol....so I keep it....
Challenges keep us young, right?????.....well then I must be pushing 30...lmao!!!!!!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

That's it! You gals are all so darned .......... productive! I feel like a bump on a fuzzy log, getting nothing done real fast. :grump: 

Beautiful pictures, though. *sigh*


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

Here's more, this time I'm trying Flickr; let's see if this works. 

No it's not working right. Will try again. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

It works fine! You have been a busy girl, good for you. What yarns are you using? Is that your own hand spun or store bought? What size yarn, warp and weft?

So many questions.


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

The light scarf is a silk (?) flattish yarn that was in my goodie bag from the loom's previous owner, I'm guessing at the content but it has a low sheen, this I wove weft based tabby with a thin horizontal pattern just by doing half a basket weave. The rough texture combined with the sheen is beautiful but it's stiff, I'm hoping that the finish wash will help it relax a bit. The short lilac piece is just an acrylic that has some texture. And the light purple scarf is a thin boucle yarn that was also in the goodie bag - I tried to weave that open and even but only managed to get the open 'cause it ain't very even. I see this used as a dress scarf over a dark dress/jacket. I had warped the loom with pearl cotton in a shell pink so did all these on that warp. Tonight I warped the loom with a mass produced acrylic/wool chocolate brown yarn to make a couple of winter scarves, the weft will be a acrylic/wool blend that is also out of the goodie box. Bob has a work Holiday party at the end of the week that he needs a gift for; do you know he was going to just go out and spend money on something! Since he didn't think a basket of goat's milk soap appropriate I told him I'd weave a scarf. So hopefully the pointed 2/2 twill will actually work out as planned .... I'll know tomorrow after a few rows! Figured that I should get comfortable with all the hows and whys before using my homespun. Oh, and the shawl is an acrylic/wool blend that I wove on the triloom using two strands. These triloom shawls are taking me about 7 hours to weave in total, then another hour to finish. A neighbor asked me if it were for sale and I said yes, for $40. Got the impression the price was more than expected. Now when I weave a shawl from handspun yarns I'm going to have to charge $100 between time and materials. Does that seem unreasonable?


----------

